# Rat Tail injury



## Orion (Mar 8, 2008)

Every where I check I hear terrible stories of rat tails getting skinned to the bone and all that jazz. The other day my rat Strummer lost just the outer skin on a small portion of his tail. All the advice on degloveing involves the bone being in the open! It has been about 4 days now and the tail portion has a scab and he seems to be doing just fine? Is it possible that this will clear up on its own? here is a pic of the wound... Well I tried to attach an image of the injury but "Sorry, but the maximum filesize for all Attachments is reached. Please contact the Board Administrator if you have questions." I'll try to put the pic up later.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

When my ratties [arras] tail got degloved by a rather wild 6 years old little girl with ADHD [still dont know just how she did it!] it was amputation of the boney part. I cant see it being ok to have exposed bone and not sure if skin will grow over it sufficiantly enough to protect it. [if at all!]
pics would be good.. but defo vets is the way to go.


----------



## Orion (Mar 8, 2008)

But thats my question, what if there is no bone showing? He only lost skin.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

ah i see....
Then if there is still flesh and the bone isnt visible then skin will regrow.
As long as infection doesnt set in then should be ok.
Make sure the wound is looking nice and dry, if it starts weeping or looking moist then infect could have started.
A dip in luke warm salt water twice a day and a thorough drying wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

daisy184 said:


> ah i see....
> Then if there is still flesh and the bone isnt visible then skin will regrow.
> As long as infection doesnt set in then should be ok.
> Make sure the wound is looking nice and dry, if it starts weeping or looking moist then infect could have started.
> A dip in luke warm salt water twice a day and a thorough drying wouldnt hurt either.


I agree with dipping it in warm salt water a few times a day, just make sure it's not too salty, or warm, and be prepared for some scratches, because the salt will most likely make it sting. Also, be sure that whatever you do, don't rub it


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Daisy is right - if it's just a scab and only skin has been lost, it should sort itself out. 

Keep an eye for any redness, swelling, discharge etc. If this occurs, bathe (with salt water or an antiseptic soluton - ie diluted hydrogen peroxide) and possibly see your vet about a course of antibiotics.

I've had a girl recently who received a bite to her tail, going deep to the bone and ripping off quite a bit of skin. It seemed to heal well with minimal inteference (she kept it very clean herself) and now although there is still a chunk missing from the shape of her tail - it's all healed.


----------



## Orion (Mar 8, 2008)

All very helpful and very good news! Thanks so much for all the help. One more question. Diluted hydrogen peroxide, what are the measurements for that? 5 to 1 or 10 to 1? Any suggestions?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually put one cap in a pint of water. I make it really weak. Salt water should do just fine though, if you avoid using table salt. It might also sting less at first for your poor rattie


----------



## Orion (Mar 8, 2008)

Update! Strummer is doing just fine. I kept up a daily regiment of hydrogen peroxide cleaning and just kept an eye on the wound. Its growing back beautifully! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good news! Well done


----------

